# The Book That Taught Me What Translation Was



## cougr (Nov 12, 2021)

The Book That Taught Me What Translation Was - _Jhumpa Lahiri_​_...In other words, I believe that invece, a trigger for substitution, is a metaphor for translation itself._

...It points all the way back to Homer’s description of Odysseus, at the start of the Odyssey, as _polytropos_: the man of “many twists and turns.” 









The Book That Taught Me What Translation Was


In its attention to substitution, Domenico Starnone’s “Trust” embodies the joy of moving words from one language to another.




www.newyorker.com


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2021)

Χορταστικό, όπως όλα τα άρθρα του New Yorker (που θα ξεκοκάλιζα αν είχα τον χρόνο). Απεστάλη στο Kindle. Ευχ!


----------

